# BE QUIET! Dark Wings DW1



## Logitecc (3. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen Forum

auf der Suche nach neuen Lüftern bin ich im www auf die *BE QUIET! Dark Wings DW1* gestossen. Leider finde ich der Website von be quiet jedoch keine angaben zu diesen "Propellern" sind die so neu das die Website noch nicht aktuell ist oder bereits wieder aus dem Sortiment, oder wieso finde ich nichts zum den Dinger?
Bis jetzt waren mri bekannt die Silent Wings (PWM,USC&PURE) und die Shadow Wings. Scheinbar gibt es jetzt die zweite Generation Silent Wings.

Danke für die Aufklärung 

Gruss Logiecc


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (3. Mai 2012)

Hi,

die DarkWings wurden in SilentWings 2 umbenannt und diese findest du hier:
leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings

Chris


----------



## Logitecc (3. Mai 2012)

na dann ist ja alles klar...  merci

ich gehe davon aus, das dies die hochwertigsten Lüfter in eurem Sortiment sind. Ist da richtig?


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (3. Mai 2012)

Logitecc schrieb:


> na dann ist ja alles klar...  merci
> 
> ich gehe davon aus, das dies die hochwertigsten Lüfter in eurem Sortiment sind. Ist da richtig?


 
Hi, ja das sind die besten. Die haben echt viele Sachen beiliegen. Zum Beispiel zwei verschiedene Befestigungsmöglichkeiten oder einen 5/7/12V Adapter.

Chris


----------

